# Anyone with experience with feeder rats, I need advice STAT!



## SmangoandFern (Dec 1, 2010)

So, here's the story. My dad is the Weatherman for Fox10 News Arizona, and one of his late night anchor colleagues apparently is a snake enthusiast, and is also a feeder breeder .. So, my dad, thinking he was getting a good deal and all, has reserved two hairless rattie boys from their recent litter.. They are seven weeks old.. What typed of problems could I be on the lookout for? Will they be skittish? Bitey? Health issues? The parents are two Hairless rats from Petsmart.. Ughh.. these are my very first rats, and I don't want them to be super skittish! :-[ So what tips do you have for me? Thanks..


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

you can't just call and tell them you don't want the rats anymore? reserving them at 7 weeks isn't much of a reservation considering most breeder litters are usually fully reserved right after they are born, and most let them go around 6 weeks.

all of those problems with being skittish and unfriendly you very well may run into... i cannot imagine any feeder breeder ever putting any effort into socializing their rats. not only would that make it extremely difficult for them to turn around and sell them for snake food after they grew bonded to them, but it's ultimately pointless if they're just going to be fed anyways.

not to mention underlying genetic health and temperament issues that might not surface right away :/ hormones can do nasty things to poorly temperament bred rats, so if you get them, definitely keep funds for neuters and other health issues, especially if they are true hairless rats, which are more prone to abscesses/scrapes/overheating/eye problems.


----------



## SmangoandFern (Dec 1, 2010)

My dad just thinks "A rat is a rat." And he won't pass up getting these rats for a dollar each. ): I have to live with that fear of health issues I guess. :-[


----------



## eluin (Jan 25, 2010)

I got my first (and only) hairless from Petsmart. He died less than 6 months later with no apparent cause. I will not be getting another one. I MAY consider fostering one for HVRR if one comes along, but that will be the closest I get. Adding two rat mill rats together just increases your chances of getting a sick rat or of getting one carrying an genetic time bomb. Why is your dad so set on getting them? Can't you tell him you don't want any more rats right now?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

At seven weeks I assume they can still be trained and tamed but it will take longer. I did it with two pet store rats. But getting 5 - 6 week old babies from a breeder who has socialized them is way more enjoyable. 
Why don't you tell your dad"Thanks but no thanks?" to save yourself a lot of heartache. I sounds all very strange to me.
Now everyone knows the weatherman too


----------



## SmangoandFern (Dec 1, 2010)

Eluin;; 

These are my first rats, I'm only thirteen. (So I can't exactly "tell" my dad not to take the rats) :-\ I've already asked my dad a bunch of times if I could just get different rats. He won't listen.  Again, he just thinks "rats are rats" and there's no real difference.


----------



## SmangoandFern (Dec 1, 2010)

begoodtoanimals;;

Well, I would but then there would be no chance of me getting rats for a long time since we're so tight on money at the moment. There are no breeders or rescues that are near enough to me.  So basically, I'm taking these rats wether I like it or not. :-X I guess I don't have a problem in spending extra time to trust train them. Oh and, I don't want it to sound like my dad's some big ol' monster who hates animals! He just isn't a rat guy. : And he has other things like bills and paychecks to worry about.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Lydia;*;Grace said:


> begoodtoanimals;;
> 
> Well, I would but then there would be no chance of me getting rats for a long time since we're so tight on money at the moment. There are no breeders or rescues that are near enough to me.  So basically, I'm taking these rats wether I like it or not. :-X I guess I don't have a problem in spending extra time to trust train them. Oh and, I don't want it to sound like my dad's some big ol' monster who hates animals! He just isn't a rat guy. : And he has other things like bills and paychecks to worry about.


Does your dad realize that he will have to take sick rats to the vet? They can be very expensive, plus you need to line up an actual vet that treats rats and doesn't just say they do...you can come out of those clinics with such horror stories


----------



## SmangoandFern (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes, I made sure we had money lined up beforehand. We have about 225.00 at the moment, but I get allowance every week, and I'm adding it to the fund. ;D No need to worry.


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

Well as said, you'll be spending more on the vet this way most likely. Perhaps you could sway your dad by telling him he'd be spending more money in the long run from the tons of vet visits you'll more than likely have to make? 

Anyways all 4 of my boys have been from pet stores (3 of which we bought before I knew better, and 1 I got from my cousin), which is basically the same for the heath and temperment problems. Although you wont know for sure what your rats are going to be like, trust issues will probably be your biggest problem. I've had my guy Jaqotay coming up on one year, and we still have a love/hate relationship, with him doing all the hating. He bites, a lot. And has severe cage agrression, I can't touch him while he's in the cage. So one year and he still doesn't trust me. I had my hairless boy, El, for about 8 months, and I couldn't get him out of the cage without him freaking out. 
From the moment you get them, get them out. I liked to put El, and Static (the newest) in my pocket, so they feel safe but they're still getting used to me and the feel of being out. A bonding scarf I've heard would be awesome, I sadly don't have one.  I get Static out for thirty minutes at a time, several times a day. And so far he's doing really well, he used to have nervous poos, those stopped about 2 weeks ago. Just be prepared for the temperment problems, if you do get these guys! And, sadly, the possible heartache. El passed away at 10 months old. And Jaqotay has also struggled alot with URIs, the vet said he may have to go on medication for the rest of his life. Good luck to you.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I dont think you its fair to say feeder rats will have behaviorl issues. My first two were bred to be fed and they were very sweet!!!!! There genetcis wont be the best so they may have a shorter life span due to respiratory issues or tumors but then again many rats regardless o0f where they are from will have these issues.


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

AMJ087 said:


> I dont think you its fair to say feeder rats will have behaviorl issues. My first two were bred to be fed and they were very sweet!!!!! There genetcis wont be the best so they may have a shorter life span due to respiratory issues or tumors but then again many rats regardless o0f where they are from will have these issues.


I agree with this. I just think it's more likely, for the mere fact that they usually aren't held much or at all when bred for food. 3 out of 5 of my guys haven't had temperment problems. And 2 out of 5 came without trust issues. But even with their temperment/trust issues I love them reguardless, I just had to work more with them. 
And you could be supporting BYB by going through this person, which is something you don't want to support. I personally will always go to Rescues/Pounds to get my rats from now on, even if they have trust/temperment issues.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

All but two of our rats have been from pet stores/questionable backgrounds, for one reason or another. I wouldn't say that they will positively have behavioral issues just because they're feeder breeders. Only one of ours is an issue, the rest have been absolutely loving, sweet-natured little beasties. Two of our pet store boys required practically no trust training, just needed to learn not to nip fingers through the bars. All the others required no more trust training than the two boys we got from a good breeder. 

Health issues have been somewhat more prominent though. Respiratory issues seem to take hold on our pet store rats easier, and one died quite suddenly one day with no real indication of why. It can be quite expensive to keep them up, while only one of our "breeder" boys has ever been to the vet and it was just a precaution. 

Chances are, they're going to be good pets regardless of being feeder breeders, but you're likely going to spend a lot on health care, and you're probably not going to have them with you as long. If there's absolutely no way for you to go elsewhere for them and your dad won't budge, I'd say just go in knowing what you're getting into, be willing to put in the extra work they might need, and love them bunches!


----------



## Arbutus (Jul 31, 2010)

Three of my rats are feeders and they are all sweet as can be, one of them is the best rat I've ever had, and it came form a literal bin full of others. It really just depends on the rat. So behavioral wise, it doesn't really matter where they are from.
Health wise though, since you don't know there background they can be more prone to things and will probably get colds easier. Since most hairless rats have more health problems to begin with I would just be careful, when you go to meet them just make sure you like them then go from there.


----------



## SmangoandFern (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the words of wisdom.  I don't mind spending extra time with them. I just hope (for the rat's sake, not money's) that they won't come with a baggage of health issues. )= Regardless of their background, I'm just glad to finally be getting rats.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

Lydia;*;Grace said:


> Yes, I made sure we had money lined up beforehand. We have about 225.00 at the moment, but I get allowance every week, and I'm adding it to the fund. ;D No need to worry.


you may need to save up quite a bit more money than that. at my vet, it's automatically $100 per rat just to walk thru the door for the doctor to see them, and once we had to call in a specialist which was automatically an extra $200. that's not including any medications or actual procedures that may need to be performed. you will quickly be surprised at how fast vet bills can add up. heck, they are practically just as expensive as a people doctor lol! good luck with them though and please post pics of them if you end up still getting them.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

Holy crap a $100 just to SEE the vet?! Ours is like $30-$40 for a visit, it just gets pricier when medications and procedures come in.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

yeah, it's like the only one in our area that specializes with rats unfortunately. and they just so happen to be on the really rich uppedy side of town lol.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Maybe you should have your father read all this information, get himself educated and hopefully he'll realize that most of us are experienced with rats so he can make better decisions.
This is how Craigslist is filled with pets that seem to recyclable.


----------



## eluin (Jan 25, 2010)

That is a ridiculous price for a walk in. My vet charges 35 per rat and will usually give me discounts on whatever they can. Hopefully there is a good vet near you that is cheaper. 
If you can't talk your dad out of this, which it sounds like you won't be able to, please make sure you go with him. If it is a feeder breeder, there is a chance that they won't care enough to sex your rats properly and your dad isn't going to be able to tell the difference. You'll also want to make sure that they are not coming from mixed sex cages. Female Hairless tend to have a lot more problems with pregnancies and the last thing you need to start off your career as a rat owner is an accidental pregnancy. 
Good luck with your new rats! Oh, also if you are in one of the colder states, make sure you have lots of nice fleecy or towely things for your rats to cuddle up in. Hairless rats get cold more easily than regular ones.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

begoodtoanimals said:


> Maybe you should have your father read all this information, get himself educated and hopefully he'll realize that most of us are experienced with rats so he can make better decisions.
> This is how Craigslist is filled with pets that seem to recyclable.



ditto! i was just thinking the same thing to maybe have him read this and realize that you can spend a few more extra dollars on a good quality rat to save you tons of money in the long run. maybe if you even offered to pay the extra amount for the rats with your allowance money or something? just a thought.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Its usually a health crapshoot no matter where you get them from...unless its a really good breeder, not even a run of the mill breeder. So get your boys, and I also don't think $1.00 is going to line that guy's pockets LOLOLOL


----------



## SmangoandFern (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks you guys.  I'm glad there are so many helpfull people here! ;D I'll print out some info for him to look at. Also, I'm sure if it comes down to it, my parents won't mind lending extra money for the vet as long as I earn it. : Oh, and I am DEFINITELY having a photo shoot with my boys once I have their trust! Apparently they've turned a month and two weeks old today. (= So they're a bit younger then I thought.


----------



## eluin (Jan 25, 2010)

That is about normal for being adopted out. Most of the crappy breeders wait until the 5 week mark and then sell them all off. The good breeders will wait a week or two more, to give the rats a little more time to mature and be handled.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats not always true, good breeders can let the babies go at 5 weeks since they are handled from birth.


----------



## eluin (Jan 25, 2010)

That definitely does not jive with anything I've heard from any of the breeders I've talked to. For the most part, I was told to consider giving out 5 week olds as a red flag, like giving out 6 week old kittens. Yes, it can be done, but it doesn't give the baby anywhere near enough socialization time.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

No one really does it anyway because by them time the rats are actually given away they are usually 6-7 weeks anyway.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry to bring more grim news about feeder rats, but my sister purchased three males last year, which they informed her were about a month or so old. She brought them home and they were a little scared, but soon started warming up to her when I showed her how to trust train and get them to not fear the human hand. But alas, all three of them died within a week of each other. They were eating, playful and showed 0% sigh of any illness before they passed. So it seems that this is a clear sign that some times feeder rats have horrid genetics. 

And I sincerly agree with what other members are saying. Education is the first step towards happy and healthy pets and I cannot wrap my head around why people don't take 15 minutes of their time to sit at the computer, click a link and read a little something about the pets they are getting themselves into. No ofense to anyone, but that is my honest opinion. 

I would not want you to get these rats, have them for a short time and then they pass. We are trying to inform and educate, but in the end the choice of life is in your hands.


----------



## SmangoandFern (Dec 1, 2010)

Alethea said:


> Sorry to bring more grim news about feeder rats, but my sister purchased three males last year, which they informed her were about a month or so old. She brought them home and they were a little scared, but soon started warming up to her when I showed her how to trust train and get them to not fear the human hand. But alas, all three of them died within a week of each other. They were eating, playful and showed 0% sigh of any illness before they passed. So it seems that this is a clear sign that some times feeder rats have horrid genetics.
> 
> And I sincerly agree with what other members are saying. Education is the first step towards happy and healthy pets and I cannot wrap my head around why people don't take 15 minutes of their time to sit at the computer, click a link and read a little something about the pets they are getting themselves into. No ofense to anyone, but that is my honest opinion.
> 
> I would not want you to get these rats, have them for a short time and then they pass. We are trying to inform and educate, but in the end the choice of life is in your hands.


Wait.... if you're trying to say that I haven't researched, I can assure you that I know AT LEAST my basics. (Most probably a lot more..) I've been researching for three months..


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

No one is saying that. You're here your talking to the members and being nice about it. Willingness to learn and accept other knowledgeable peoples advice is gold really.
Stick around and you'll learn all the fancy stuff eventually  No one learns it all at once. I have been coming here for over a year and have had rats for over 5 years and I still learn new things.

If you get these rats they MIGHT have health issues. Being that they are not for profit at 1 dollor, it's not bad in the money category. 
The rats deserve a home, and if your willing to provide medical care if they need it then go for it. If they are sickly and do pass away young, don't beat yourself up these things happen and bad genetics is out of your control and. There are so many rats who need homes even these don't work out you'll find the perfect rats for you


----------



## Sidders (Dec 6, 2010)

You know, being a new rat owner I also bought my rats as "feeders" and to be honest, I haven't had any problems. Sure, I had to work on their socialization but I feel like I had to do that with ALL my pets (regardless of species) so it didn't really make a difference to me. My girls are wonderful and they all love and thrive on human attention.

My oldest is almost one year old, and so far none of them have had any health complications. I'm not advocating feeder rats... but to be honest, I wasn't going to look into rats from breeders for my first rats. Maybe now I would after owning them, but at the time it didn't seem feasible. I wanted to try rats as pets, and they were readily available in my pet store.

I couldn't imagine a breeder rat being any sweeter than my Rayne, sorry. Even if she doesn't make it to a ripe old age, I'm happy I have her and I wouldn't trade her for the world. I'm hoping her healthy diet and exercise will lengthen her lifespan.


----------



## Sidders (Dec 6, 2010)

By the way, I also owned a little albino feeder mouse and she lived until 2 years old. ;D She also had a partner who lived until 1.5 years, also not bad for a little mouse.

Like I said, diet and how you take care of them plays a huge role. ;D


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

My first two rats were from a feeder bin. Only one is still alive, the first dying within a month of me getting him due to an inner ear infection. I took him to the vet and got him medication.
The other is still kicking it (he's over a year old) but he looks much older. he's got bald patches and his hood is lightening in color, despite his good diet. Some things are just genetic.

That being said, he's a big mush. When he was going through his "teenage years" he did battle cage aggression, but we worked through it rather easily. Since then he's converted quite a few non-rat lovers to how loving and cuddly they can truly be. 

The best way I can advise you of getting the personality you want from your babies, when you put your hand in the baby tank, pick the ones that come up to your right away and sniff your hands confidently. They'll probably be more receptive to human contact.


----------



## SmangoandFern (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks guys.  It's not sounding as bad as I thought. Plus, I don't think there haven't been many generations of this pair yet if that helps anything.


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

All six of my rats are "feeder breeder" rats from the pet store and they're all the most perfect lil ratties imaginable.  I was expecting a lot of vet visits and stuff and have money set aside at all times for that, but I've had all of them for over a year now with ZERO problems! I'm still surprised. They're all so sweet and funn and funny! Especiaqlly if you have them from when they are a baby. The younger you gget them the easier it will be to tame them.  So I think you should definitely get them! Otherwise they'll be eaten


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll butt in here with my own story, I suppose.

I have 3 ratties, all of whom are from iffy backgrounds. One was a "pet" rat from a pet shop, one was a petshop ratty who I rescued from an owner who no longer wanted her, and one was from a BYB, who, in her defence, socialized, loved, and took very good care of the rats she had. 

Romeo's my pet shop boy, and he's my baby, and my first ratty. I got him when he came running to my hand at the pet store, and he instantly made his way to my heart. He's had few issues, he did have a cyst that has been removed, and he had a URI, as well as having lice at one point. He also went through a period of around two weeks where he bit my feet at every opportunity and drew blood. He came out of that, and has had no aggression since. He's balding slightly, his fur's thin and doesn't have many guard hairs anymore. He's nearly two years old now.

Snitch is my BYB boy. I also chose him for the curious intelligence and way he acted, and he was the breeder's favorite from the litter. He grew up to be a huge, chunky siamese boy. He's had an URI and no other problems. He's also been very agressive. He cannot be handled incorrectly or he will bite, and wrestling with him with your hands earns you a nasty wound. If he foels his dominance is challenged, he bites and cannot be handled until he calms again. He gets fussy when held and fluffs up his fur, and generally can be a nasty boy. He's also very sweet when handled properly, and I love him anyway. He' good to the other rats and usually people unless he's touched wrong, and I love him. I don't regret getting him, for all the bite's I've received. He's around a year and a half old.

Rosebud is my newest addition- She's a rescued girl I took in from a home who couldn't give her the right care. She was originally from a pet shop. She's very, very sweet, hyper and energetic but will calm down and be loved and petted. She is well loved at my house, and very pretty. I haven't had her very long but her health has been good all her life, or so I hear, and she recently got spayed. She got along with the boys right off the bat, and bosses them around. She's about a year old.

Anyway, make what you want of that. There's a range of things that can happen and many that won't but you take that risk when you get a rat from a BYB or Pet store.


----------

